# C&C 3 kommt. Am meisten freue ich mich auf...



## Administrator (27. April 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## BladeWND (27. April 2006)

C&C 3 war schon da,  jedenfalls in Deutschland unter dem Namen....


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Mai 2006)

BladeWND am 27.04.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> C&C 3 war schon da,  jedenfalls in Deutschland unter dem Namen....


Ach, echt? 
Naja, du kannst ja bei EA eine Namensänderung beantragen, damit die deutschsprachigen Versionen die Homogenität bei der Bezeichnung aufweisen, die dann dem Rest der Welt abhanden kommt.


----------



## axelschweiss (2. Mai 2006)

Umfrage schrieb:
			
		

> Kanes Rückkehr


Wurde Kane (Joseph D. Kucan) nicht zusammen mit Westwood gekauft/rausgeschmissen?
Wird bestimmt durch einen 08/15 Schauspieler ersetzt.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (2. Mai 2006)

axelschweiss am 02.05.2006 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Umfrage schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, wenn dies wirklich so kommen sollte, gibt es einen rießigen Aufschrei der Fans


----------



## KONNAITN (6. Mai 2006)

Night_Wolf_2100 am 02.05.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> axelschweiss am 02.05.2006 01:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut möglich, mir würde er aber nicht fehlen. Ich habe nie so recht verstanden was an Kane so toll oder kultig gewesen sein soll. Ich fand den Typen als Oberbösewicht und Kopf einer globalen Militärmacht gar nicht passend. 
Als rechte, brutale Hand eines charismatischen Oberschurken von mir aus, aber für ein machtgeiles Militärgenie sah er mir zu sehr aus wie ein 08/15 Schlägertyp aus einer US-Fernsehserie.

[x] das klassische Flair (Mammutpanzer, Tiberium...)


----------



## rabitt (23. Juni 2006)

Also Yuris Sprüche waren erste Sahne. Ich muss immer wieder an den Klassiker denken:

Kreml-Chef:"Yuri ist es vorbei?"
Yuri:"Nein, es hat gerade erst angefangen."

Hoffentlich fängt es bald wieder an, Yuri.  ich bin schon ganz heiss drauf.


----------



## zectOr (23. Juni 2006)

Yiiiiiihhhhaaaaa, endlich mal ein gescheites C&C (Vorraussichtlich) und nicht so ein EA rotz


----------



## Piaggioi250 (29. Juni 2006)

rabitt am 23.06.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Yuris Sprüche waren erste Sahne. Ich muss immer wieder an den Klassiker denken:
> 
> Kreml-Chef:"Yuri ist es vorbei?"
> Yuri:"Nein, es hat gerade erst angefangen."
> ...



...mir hat Yuri besser gefallen als Kane. Ich hätte es auch am besten gefunden, wenn des 3.Volk in C&C 3 die Yuri wären. Iss aber leider nicht so.
Aber wenigstens gibts jetzt wieder Mammutpanzer weil in C&C 2 haben die Entwickler auch gesagt, dass es Mammuthpanzer gibt. Leider konnte man die aber nicht bauen nur wenn man glück hatte, waren die in einer Kiste "versteckt"...


----------



## Muckimann (29. Juni 2006)

auch [x] wegen dem klassischen flair aber damit mein ich dichte atmosphäre, spannende handlung usw.
ich denk da nur an c&c1,2 und  starcraft dass storymäßig absolut genial war!!!

ich glaube man konnte sogar in c&c2 die mammut panzer bauen allerdings brauchte man da das 2. add on "vergeltungsschlag" dazu


mfg


----------



## xyxmgxyx (26. Juli 2006)

einige auswahlmöglichkeiten hatte ich vermisst.

[x] ...auf die bugs die das spiel fast unspielbar machen.

[ ] ...auf die 100 patches die dann kommen und noch mehr bugs reinhauen als beheben.

...und ich kann es kaum erwarten zu hören das man es nich in ligen spielen kann weil man richtig geil exploiten kann.

ich hab jetzt mal für "Keine Angabe / weiß nicht" gestimmt" war mir von allen möglichkeiten am naheliegensten


----------



## King-Len (24. November 2006)

Muckimann am 29.06.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> auch [x] wegen dem klassischen flair aber damit mein ich dichte atmosphäre, spannende handlung usw.
> ich denk da nur an c&c1,2 und  starcraft dass storymäßig absolut genial war!!!
> 
> ich glaube man konnte sogar in c&c2 die mammut panzer bauen allerdings brauchte man da das 2. add on "vergeltungsschlag" dazu
> ...





c&c3 wird der absolute knaller!!!


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

zectOr am 23.06.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Yiiiiiihhhhaaaaa, endlich mal ein gescheites C&C (Vorraussichtlich) und nicht so ein EA rotz



das wird doch original EA Rotz oder wer entwickelt das Spiel?


----------



## musclecar (2. Januar 2007)

Boesor am 24.11.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 23.06.2006 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und trotzdem werden es leute kaufen,mich inklusive und ea wird nicht pleite gehen und ich freu mich auf das spiel

so


----------



## Zugluft (6. Januar 2007)

Muckimann am 29.06.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube man konnte sogar in c&c2 die mammut panzer bauen allerdings brauchte man da das 2. add on "vergeltungsschlag" dazu
> 
> mfg



Nö, C & C 2 war auch schon mit Mammutpanzern. Vergeltungsschlag brachte nur Teslapanzer, Chronopanzer, Raketenuboote und ein paar andere Einheiten sowie Missionen & Karten hinzu.

[x] Die Bauleiste, darauf freu ich mich am meisten.


----------

